# Good retired gunner??



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm looking for a retired gunner setup. Does anyone have any good suggestions? Is it better to buy one or try and rig one up myself?

Thanks.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*Retired Gunner*

Hi the first question is do you have electronics Dogtra or Tri Tronics (pro control) if so check out zinger winger (www. zinger winger.com) he has a small unit that is compact and works very well and will work with ether unit above. Mario


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Train Rite*

I have a Train-Rite retired release that I like a lot. You can buy them from Dogs Afield.

Here is a link to a movie of this product in action.

http://www.train-rite.com/images/test.mpg

It will work with Dogtra or TriTronics electronics.

Train Rite is also developing a retiring gunner that will reappear when needed..it should be available from Dogs Afield very soon.

I have a couple of Maxwell retiring guns that I still use, but if I was in the market for a retiring gun that will reappear (which I am), I would wait for one of the Train Rite units.

Jeff


----------

